

Stanford's new MS Computer Science/MBA Joint Degree Program - rogerfernandezg
http://www.stanford.edu/group/mba/blog/2013/03/new_ms_computer_sciencemba_joi.html

======
lowglow
Techendo is starting a degree plan where we help you build a real company.
It's called a NoB.S. degree.

